# Game 39: Heat @ Rockets (1/17/09 8:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, January 17th, 2009 | 8:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
James Jones
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No T-Mac or Artest for the Rockets. Still a very tough game. Yao got anything he wanted against us when we last played in Miami.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I have a feeling that those guys being out won't make things significantly easier. Hopefully our guys come out hard this time and sustain the effort.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully Magloire and Anthony can do a better job on Yao this time. Will we see a Blount sighting!?

I wanna see Mario come back strong this game. Beasley continue his awesome play, and a big game from DWade.

Why do I have the feeling someone like Von Wafer is gonna torch us?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Why do I have the feeling someone like Von Wafer is gonna torch us?


He scored 23 against Kobe the other night.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll only be able to watch the first half. I want Wade to break out of is shooting slump and torch the Rockets. And I want Beasley and Cook to continue the nice shooting. If these three are hot the Heat are a great team.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need Wade, Cook and Beasley to have huge games. Somehow we are going to have to guard Yao well, maybe put Quinn on Anthony's shoulders?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its Wade's birthday today. Hopefully he has a good game like Beasley had on his birthday last week.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a link?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Let's go Heat!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Where is everybody?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

We got our first injury... a ref is the victim!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ooooh, Derek Stafford got his nose busted up. Can't say I'm sorry. We have a long history with him and we have even reported him to the league office.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Joel's elbow just bloodied up Derrick Stafford's nose on the jump ball


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MArion gets the layup over Yao.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion gets another bucket


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Haslem, stupid


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Marion very active early on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion with the put back dunk.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

WOW, Marion and DWade


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Joel's D has been terrible so far


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ugh, Haslem doubles Yao and leaves Scola for a layup. Yao is too good a passer.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Joel's timing at the rebound is aweful


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Louis Scola wants to start being called Nancy Scola apparently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by Joel!

Wade with the pullup J


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I LOVE Wade's jumper


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yao scoring on Joel as if he was being guarded by no one.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Yao has a great hook shot


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

We gotta put Magloire in, Yao is just too tall.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Somebody stop Yao, you cant front him...


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, what's the point in fronting him outside the paint? He's gonna catch in anyway and then have an open lane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is on fire with that J


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Beasley has the steadiest jumper I've ever seen. He just never misses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the block and the nice drive to pick up the foul on Yao.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley drawing the foul on Yao. That's probably the only way that we will be able to stop him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work by Mike, thought he would be down on himself after the turnover - but he comes right back.

Needa lift the D.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Beasley with the block and the nice drive to pick up the foul on Yao.


I've been saying for a while that he plays like a carbon copy of Dirk right now, but I think he has a higher ceiling than Dirk.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, I hope Wade and Beasley drive a lot more. Yao might be the league's best player against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Scola clearly bumped Mike on that last shot yet it wasnt called.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D-Wade with the Flash lightning bolt on his head :laugh:


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Let's hope the COOK is heating something up again tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Jamaal. We need you picking up fouls on Yao on the other end in this game.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh yeah baby! Magloire might be able to draw some more fouls on Yao.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-21 Houston after 1


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

That quarter felt like 5 minutes.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

They didn't give that foul to Yao. Which is BS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need to contain Yao, but we cant have guys like Alston and Scola get 20 on us. 

Wade went for the massive flush on Yao, wish he got that.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

****, beasley's cold today


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley not strokin that J, time to take it to the rack Mike.

Hes being aggressive though, thats all you can ask.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

terrible D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J by Cook.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The Rockets announcers are the least prepared I have heard all year. They can't pronounce the names, don't know why Magloire only played in 22 games and a few more mistakes I've heard. If you're getting paid to announce a game you should know that basic stuff.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Brooks looks like a kid out there, hahaha


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Beasley's getting crap from the refs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice D by UD


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Ah I wish I could watch the second half but I have to leave sooon.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Why do I have the feeling someone like Von Wafer is gonna torch us?


 I told ya so.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Marion is playing really well today.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Marion's been so awesome against the Western conference.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wafer is shooting a lot but is hitting them.

Nice and1 by Marion


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

oh my goodness...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Terrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What is with this horrible D we've played in the 1st half of every game on this road trip? The Rockets are now at 57% shooting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

..And we are at 35%.

Wade needs to get going, and Beasley needs to find the range in the second half. Hes cold right now, and frustrated.

Marion palying well.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Every shot is rimming out now!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, thats like the 4th in and out shot for the Heat.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Oooglay!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

When Marion is our best player you know it's gonna be a tough game.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I cringed at that fall!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that was an ugly fall.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ouch UD!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

We can't hit ANYTHING!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Yao's gonna go for 50 tonight


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Now I wanna see a 3 pointer!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaoxia said:


> We can't hit ANYTHING!


UD hit his head. And then a jumpshot. That's something.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Brutal 1st half, lucky to be down only 9 really.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

****ty first half and I cannot watch the second. Let's hope it gets better. Have fun guys!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, another in and out to end the half. How fitting

45-36 Houston at the half

Miami is doing pretty much everything bad. They're lucky to only be down 9 at the half.

Someone needs to get it going offensively in the 2nd half.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're getting pretty good shots. They're just missing. We need Beasley to get it going in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and Beasley are our offense, but Marion is doing a terrific job tonight. Hes the only guy who can hold his head up.

Mario is invisible out there...its like hes not even playing! Cook is cold, UD is sore and cold.

Lets hope the trend of us having **** 1st halfs, great 2nd halfs continues tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Chalmers looks just looks scared to even take a shot right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Atleast thats something we never have to worry about with Beasley. Hit or miss, the kid will shoot it.

Hopefully he starts knocking them down. IF theres anything we know about Beasley, if he strokes one, he goes on a roll. We need that tonight. We need someone to just catch fire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, pass it back to Wade, Mario.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Mario should've passed that to Marion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice in bounds play to Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion with the runner


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario with the pretty runner!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Marion's doing a great job showcasing himself. Marion+Banks for JO+Moon here we come! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel's stat line is unbelievably horrible. In 14 minutes he has 0pts 0rbs 0fouls 1blk 1stl


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yao is now 9-9


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Matrix!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade

2

Matrix!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was pretty. 

Joel is trash. Seriously, why hes our starting center ill never know. Id probably rather Magloire, its not like Anthony is actually slowing Yao at all. hes 9-9 for christ sakes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal has drawn a lot of charges this season

Beasley hits the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yao is now 10-10


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MB30 said:


> That was pretty.
> 
> Joel is trash. Seriously, why hes our starting center ill never know. Id probably rather Magloire, its not like Anthony is actually slowing Yao at all. hes 9-9 for christ sakes.


Seriously. He's the only shot blocked I've seen that can't do anything else.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 2 Jamaal!

Wade's 9th assist


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Cat!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Seriously. He's the only shot blocked I've seen that can't do anything else.


With that in mind...I hope that we can work a Moon+Joel swap into a JO deal. They have identical contracts so that shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on. Now Rafer is going off...

69-64 Rockets after 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade will probably sit to start the 4th with us playing tomorrow. If so, these 1st couple of minutes could determine the game. Hopefully Beasley has his shot going.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You guys realize Joel is giving up 9 inches to Yao right? NINE inches. That's like Mario guarding Chris Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marion...****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> You guys realize Joel is giving up 9 inches to Yao right? NINE inches. That's like Mario guarding Chris Bosh.


Yeah, but its not like this is the 1st time he's struggled. Its been the norm lately.

Wow, no points on that fast break. That was pitiful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that was a quick rest for Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade continues his Ben Wallace-like Free throw shooting.

I would say Shaq like but that would be a compliment now :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No way we win if we cant get any stops. Unlike our previous games, our D has been horrible all night long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that ref is blind.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are screwed.

Beasley is ice cold, or just not getting calls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I feel for Beasley. He just cant get any calls.

Our D is an embarrassment. The Rockets have built this lead without Yao in the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta drill that DQ


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Tonight Shawn Marion has been everything I've ever hoped that he'd be for us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marion with 20/10. Nice showcase game for Shawn.

Beasley got the hook. This makes me a saaad panda. 3-13 is pretty bad though, but I hope it doesnt become like it was earlier in the year - where Spo would drag him for one mistake.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How do we expect to win when our starting PG and C have a combined *0* points


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade for 3, third ogf the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, no luck on that one...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yao is causing so many problems for us. 18-18 is the highest number of makes without a miss, right? By Wilt? I remember that stat from when Shaq went 15-15 or something with us. Well, Yao might just get close to 2nd on that list if we keep our guys in there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, they got luck on their side as well tonight.

Just not our night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Landy...bah


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If Beasley were hitting the shots he normally hits we'd be leading right now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade now out. Boy that minute and a half he got of rest to start the 4th really made a difference for him tonight :nonono:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Beasley finally turned it on. A little too late. :none:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wade now out. Boy that minute and a half he got of rest to start the 4th really made a difference for him tonight :nonono:


What do you mean?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over. Heat lose 93-86

Ugly game all around for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

True what you said Flash, if Beasley was stroking that J - we'd have won this even with Yao going 12-12.

Props to Wade and Shawn tonight, Magloire also. Everyone else was pretty poor. Beasley with 12 and 5 in 19 mins, but he needed to attack the hoop more (shame that he never gets calls).

Im worried about Chalmers and Anthony though...lets get this deal done for JO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> What do you mean?


That if he was only gonna sit for that little time at the start of the 4th then why even have him sit in the 1st place, after he'd just scored 14 points in the 3rd, and was our only consistent offense all night.

I dont think that extra minute mattered much to him tonight or will matter much tomorrow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ also had a bad night as well. He missed a lot of open 3's he normally makes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shouldve kept Wade in while he was hot. Thats a problem Spo has, you gotta milk the hot hand - he did it to Cook the other night (perhaps he didnt want to with the knee problem) - but Wade needs to stay in if hes feelin it like that.

The difference essentially was they have an All-Star center, we dont. JO wouldve been nice tonight 

Beasley not strokin his J also hurt, as did Mario continuing his slump.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This was a weird game all around. We were pretty much in the game all the way through when you looked at the scoreboard, yet it never felt that way.


----------



## 99th Fish (Dec 23, 2008)

You guys would get blown out by 30 points if Mutombo, McGrady, Artest and Battier are in good shape.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

99th Fish said:


> You guys would get blown out by 30 points if Mutombo, McGrady, Artest and Battier are in good shape.


Did you see what Yao did to us tonight? Forget McGrady/Artest/Battier. Mutumbo would drop 50 on us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Did you see what Yao did to us tonight? Forget McGrady/Artest/Battier. Mutumbo would drop 50 on us.


Seriously. Hell, even at 53, Jack Sikma, Rockets assistant coach and retired NBA star, would drop 50 on us.


----------

